# Langzeitperformance der neuen Magura HS11/33?



## jan_hl (6. November 2012)

Was sind eure Langzeiterfahrung mit den neuen Maguras? Halten die auf Dauer? Gibt es da bekannte Stellen an denen die reißt? Muss man irgendwas spezielles beachten oder ist das eine Sorglosbremse? Fragen über Fragen...


----------



## To-bi-bo (6. November 2012)

Ich weiß nicht in wieweit sich HS33, HS11 und HS33 Trial voneinander unterscheiden, ich besitze nur die HS33 Trial und kann folglich auch nur was zu der schreiben:

Habe sie vor ca. 2 Monaten gebraucht gekauft, war wohl vorher auch schon montiert und wurde gefahren..
Von der Leistung her habe ich keinen Unterschied zur alten HS33 bemerkt, mit gutem Setup absolut ausreichende Bremskraft. Die Montage war ähnlich wie bei der alten HS, lediglich der Bremsgriff lässt sich leichter montieren (neigt allerdings auf glatten Lenkern dazu, sich zu verstellen/verschieben).
Meine HS33 wurde in den letzten 2 Monaten viel gefahren und nicht geschont, bisher keine Probleme, nichts ist undicht, nichts ist abgebrochen.

Fazit: Bisher keinerlei Probleme mit der Neuen, allerdings hat auch meine alte HS33 keine Probleme gemacht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sherco (7. November 2012)

Ich kenne viele leute, die Berichten sie wird noch schneller undicht als die alte( bezieht sich hierbei auf die neue HS11 im vergleich zur 05er HS33 ) Probleme soll es wieder am Hebel geben. Ich selbst habe aber wegen dem total hässligen Design auf Echo gewechselt und würde es auch wieder tun.


----------



## hst_trialer (7. November 2012)

Wird wohl Zeit für eine neue HS33 oder?


----------



## Eisbein (7. November 2012)

genau! tu doch mal was für dein geld


----------



## Sherco (7. November 2012)

Achja noch zu erwähnen ist es, dass Magura in allen mir bekannten Fällen bei solchen Schäden sehr kulant war und diese nach dem Einschicken ausgetauscht hat. Trotzdem ärgerlich wenn man deswegen eine Weile nicht fahren kann.
Ist das eigentlich ein trialspezifisches Problem?Sonst langt man wohl eher mit weniger Handkraft zu.


----------



## hst_trialer (7. November 2012)

Die bekannten Probleme sind leider wirklich trialspezifisch. 
Kann ja mal vorschlagen, dass wieder Bedarf an einer HS33 ist.


----------



## family-biker (7. November 2012)

ja,bitte!!!

metall-geber forever!!!!


----------



## kamo-i (8. November 2012)

Nja als Spritzguss-Historische Firma wird Magura sicher nicht mit CNC Kram anfangen... Wobei ich es ja auch schick finden würde. Also so wie ECHO Buden, nur ruhig bisschen massiver...


----------



## Deleted 168372 (8. November 2012)

Also ich und ein Kumpel haben mit der HS11 und der Hs33 (gibts da nen unterschied außer im Preis) eher schlechte erfahrungen gemacht. Eine ist nach nem Sturz gebrochen und eine angerissen. Zwei Bremsen sind innerhalb von ca. 3 monaten undicht geworden. Eine am hebel und eine am kolben. Zudem ist der druckpunkt mit dem 4-fingerhebel schlechter als bei der alten. Gut war, dass bei den undichten bremsen immer ersatz von magura geschickt wurde . 
Also ich benutze jetzt die alte Raceline HS33! Die ist top...


----------



## python (8. November 2012)

Moin,

habe meine am 01.März diesen Jahres gekauft also am Komplettbike die HS 33 Trial. Musste sie vor 4 Wochen einschicken, da die VR Bremse undicht wurde und nicht mehr gepackt hat. Das gute war ja das ich sie bei Magura eingeschickt habe und wie schon eben gesagt Magura sie mir ohne Probleme Neu wieder zurück gesendet hat. Allerdings hat das knapp 3 Wochen gedauert, bis die Neue da war leider . Aber lag daran, dass wie sie meinten sie viel zu tun hätten und Personal krank wurde. ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hst_trialer (8. November 2012)

In unserem Service gab es vor nicht all zu langer Zeit wirklich einen echten Engpass. Teilweise Krankheit aber auch Urlaub. Kann mich da auch nur im Namen der Magura entschuldigen. Denke aber, dass die 5 Jahre Dichtheitsgarantie und der prompte Austausch eurer Teile den Fakt der Defekte ein wenig wieder Wett macht.

Wenn es eine neue Bremse geben sollte, dann könnt ihr davon ausgehen, dass es wieder Kunststoff wird. Die Technologie die da drin steckt ist einfach mega. Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass die axiale Bauweise da etwas empfindlicher ist. Deshalb auch die bekannten Defekte. Aber das wären alles Punkte die ich mit anbringen könnte. Ob aber was kommt, kann ich nicht aktiv beeinflussen.

Mir würde es nur schwer fallen eine Bremse auch in gewisser Weise trialtauglich ab zu stimmen. Ich habe eben keine Anhaltspunkte oder Vorgaben was eine Trialbremse alles aushalten muss.

Na ich werde mal in die Diskussionen einsteigen und schauen.


----------



## MisterLimelight (8. November 2012)

nur so viel: Seit der EinfÃ¼hrung der neuen Bremse vor gut einem Jahr ist der Gebrauchtpreis der alten 05er Magura im Schnitt um 10â¬ nach oben gegangen.


----------



## erwinosius (9. November 2012)

darf ich mal Ketzerisch fragen was die neue MAgura dann BESSER kann als die Alte? Kann ja eigentlich nicht sein dass sie nur schlechter ist. Das wäre dann ein großes Armutszeugnis für so eine Weltfirma.

gruß
erwin


----------



## echo trailer (9. November 2012)

Sie hat ne zweiteilige Lenkerklemmung und reißt nicht mehr so schnell ein (an der bekannten Stelle der alten HS33)
mehr kann sie nicht besser.


----------



## Hoffes (9. November 2012)

ich würde mal sagen das Das Problem ist das bei uns den Trialern einfach die Bremse viel öfters betätigt wird.

gebrochene habe ich noch keine gesehen und ich habe schon viele undichte gesehen 

habe selbst 3 stück unddicht gefahren ca. ale 3-6mon

jetz fahre ich die Vorgänger und die halten bis jetz ^^


----------



## hst_trialer (9. November 2012)

Ja, das Problem kennen wir und wir wissen auch weshalb sie undicht werden. Leider können wir da aber nicht viel gegen machen. 

Wenn wir nunmal volldynamisch am Hebel in alle Richtungen gleichzeitig ziehen und nicht immer ideal in die normale Bewegungsrichtung wie es jeder Ottonormalbremser macht, dann ist das ein ziemlicher Stress auf das Gehäuse. Noch dazu kommt, dass wir wirklich mit sehr viel Kraft da ran. Prinzipiell machen wir auch vergleichbare Tests, aber was am Ende wirklich im Feld passiert ist nochmal eine ganz andere Sache. Wäre aber auch ein Punkt den ich mit nehmen könnte. Wir haben immerhin auch Trialfahrer in unserem Testfahrerpool.

P.S.
Ich habe meine auch schon kaputt gemacht. 

Aber mal ganz ehrlich an alle mitlesenden:
Spürt ihr von der Power der Bremse einen Unterschied zwischen dem 2005er Modell und der aktuellen? (Bitte unter Berücksichtigung des verwendeten Hebel 2Finger vs 4Finger bewerten)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jan_hl (10. November 2012)

Danke für eure Antworten! Dann kann ich ja beruhigt sein, dass mir das Ding nicht irgendwann unerwartet um die Ohren fliegt ^^


----------



## Hoffes (10. November 2012)

Da kommt es eher auf die Bremsbeläge und Flexung an als das ich da ein Unterschied gemerkt habe 

Ein steifen Rahmen ist auch wichtig 

Weil es gibt ja Rahmen wenn ich da mit einem 2fingerhebel dran ziehe kann ich schon bis zum Lenker ziehen


----------



## family-biker (10. November 2012)

also mir als zweiradmechaniker (alles wissen wollen,alles nachmessen) wäre aufgefallen,dass das mechanische hebelverhältnis geingfügig besser geworden ist.
bin insgesamt aber 05er-fan und werde auf echo oder csc umsteigen,wenn magura qualitativ weiter diesen kurs fährt.
was sich quality enhancement nennt,kommt im endergebnis meist den aktionären zugute,nicht dem verbraucher...

kleiner joke am rande:wenn man gleichzeitig mit derselben kraft in alle richtungen zieht,nennt sich das wieder ruhelage ;-)


----------



## erwinosius (11. November 2012)

> Wenn wir nunmal volldynamisch am Hebel in alle Richtungen gleichzeitig ziehen und nicht immer ideal in die normale Bewegungsrichtung wie es jeder Ottonormalbremser macht, dann ist das ein ziemlicher Stress auf das Gehäuse. Noch dazu kommt, dass wir wirklich mit sehr viel Kraft da ran. Prinzipiell machen wir auch vergleichbare Tests, aber was am Ende wirklich im Feld passiert ist nochmal eine ganz andere Sache. Wäre aber auch ein Punkt den ich mit nehmen könnte. Wir haben immerhin auch Trialfahrer in unserem Testfahrerpool.



Was meine Frage noch nicht beantwortet was dann die Bremse dann wirklich besser kann als die Alte. Mal abgesehen von der 2 geteilten Klemme.
Noch besser scheint ja die wirklich "Alte" gewesen zu sein die ja anscheindend eher unkaputtbar war.
Also was hat sich denn geändert außer das Design? Und was ist der große Vorteil von radial, außer dass es besser aussieht?

gruß
erwin


----------



## family-biker (11. November 2012)

radial hat axial gegenüber eigenlich eher vorteile,deswegen kann ich mir den umstieg seitens magura auch nicht erklären.ausser sie wollten trekkingfahrer bedienen.
es ist so:bei axialer bauweise(winkelhebel) weniger bedienkräfte am hebel,schlechterer druckpunkt,mit grösserem hebelweg verschlechtert sich die mechanische übersetzung.
bei radialer bauweise (wippenhebel) umgekehrt,aber gleichbleibende mechanische übersetzung durch die fehlende verschiebung der hebelgelenke zueinander((somit bei enggestelltem hebel besser).
der trekkingfahrer profitiert,wir schauen in die röhre 

edit:von wegen:besser aussieht...


----------



## duro e (11. November 2012)

Fahre ja nun auch die neuen hs33 , kann zur langzeit haltbarkeit sicherlich noch nichts sagen . der erste eindruck ist aber dennoch gut . hab die hebel etwas weiter weg vom lenker und die bremsen gut eingestellt. fahre die 4 finger hebel , es fühlt sich nicht schwammig an , der druckpunkt ist gescheit und die bremsen hauen beide super rein.
das gefühl beim ziehen ist angenehm , nicht schwergängig oder anstrengend auf dauer,
das fand ich beim 05er mit 4 finger hebel eher komisch , der fühlte sich nicht so angenehm an wie der neue. der beste hebel den ich hatte war aber der rb , steifer und viel angenehmer noch als der neue hs33.


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (11. November 2012)

RB und steif? Hatte ich nicht so in Erinnerung. Optisch nicht mein fall die neuen. 
Muss ich mal bei Dir testen Alex.


----------



## duro e (11. November 2012)

hatte den rb mit der carbon klemmung , der war astrein , war auch dicht alles was bei rb nicht immer der normalfall war.


----------



## Eisbein (11. November 2012)

das problem an den RB's war doch, dass der druckpunkt aufgrund anderer hebelverhältnisse weicher war?
Kann mich auch täuschen als seilzugjunky...


----------



## duro e (11. November 2012)

naja gut ich hatte eh nen brakebooster drauf , aber auch vom gefühl war der rb halt viel angenehmer , vorallem weil er für einen finger schön ausgeformt war. aber okay , wieder zurück zum eigentlichen thema nun ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hst_trialer (11. November 2012)

@ erwinosius

Da hast du Recht, das hole ich mal nach.
Prinzipiell ist es nunmal so, dass der Markt mit Scheibenbremsen in allen Preisklassen überschwemmt ist und die hydraulische Felgenbremse es immer schwerer hat sich zu behaupten. Das wichtigste HS-Argument ist jedoch mount'n'forget. Also anbauen und nie wieder dran denken müssen, weil es eine Sorglosbremse ist (jetzt werden einige Trialer schmunzeln...).

Und da der Markt so hart ist, muss man sich zunehmenst auf eine Zielgruppe stützen die genaue die Argumente unterstützt und will... Leider sind das die Trekking und Cityfahrer! In Summe kommen wir paar Trialer gegen diese Gruppe nicht an, weshalb die HS11/33 ganz klar diese Gruppen anspricht. Geht mal auf unsere (übrigens seit geraumer Zeit neue) Seite und wählt im Bereich "bicycle comp" > "Produkte" und dann "Felgenbremsen". Was steht bei den HS-Bremsen drunter?

Es ist leider so und wir als Trialer werden auch weiterhin in die Röhre schauen, denn irgendwas hatten alle Bremsen mit dem wir uns gut stellen mussten.

Was kann die aktuelle Bremse also wirklich besser? Gar nichts? Alles?
Weder noch!
Wenn man es genau will ist es eben nur eine hydraulische Felgenbremse. Im Bereich der Übersetzung sind wir einfach an einem Limit über das keine andere hydraulische Felgenbremse herauskommen wird. Noch mehr Power geht nicht als jetzt. Wer noch mehr Power bei weniger Handkraft will muss wohl oder über eine stets gerade Felge haben, eine Hochdruckarmatur anbeuen und den Belagsabstand auf 0,5..1mm reduzieren.

Das wollen wir doch auch nicht oder?
Also spielen wir mit jedem Modellwechsel mit Design und technischen Finessen um die Kundschaft zu begeistern. Das Design sei bei der aktuellen HS mal dahin gestellt. 
Der allgeime Trekkingkunde freut sich aber über die Designmöglichkeiten dank Cover, die schöne Easybleed-Technologie, die geteilte Schelle, das Flipflop-Design, die Möglichkeit für Shiftmix (=Matchmaker), die schöne Formgebung  (sorry) und den Preis!


Der Markt will einfach regelmäßig was frisches. Wie das dann verkauft wird ist Marketingsache. Wir lassen uns immer was einfallen um Unterscheidungsmerkmale ein zu bauen, aber schlussendlich ist und bleibt es "nur" eine Bremse! 

Und? Ist jetzt irgendwer schwer enttäuscht darüber?

Ich nicht!


----------



## hst_trialer (11. November 2012)

Vielleicht noch ein Nachtrag zu radial vs. axial.

Vorteil von axial ist, dass du den Zylinder zu weiten Teilen abkoppeln kannst von Belastungen. Das Biegemoment durch die Hebelbetätigung geht dann nur durch das tragende Gehäuse in direktem Kontakt zum Lenker. Wenn du das noch halbwegs kurz baust wird das schön steif.
Nachteil: etwas schwerer.

Nachteil radial: die benötigte Baulänge für deine Hydraulik und das bestreben eine gewisse Übersetzung und Kinematik ein zu stellen lassen manchmal nur Kompromisslösungen zu. 
Vorteil radial: dein Gehäuse wird etwas schlanker und leichter. Aber hier Achtung bezüglich der Biegemomente in den Zylinder!


----------



## Heizerer2000 (11. November 2012)

http://www.tartybikes.co.uk/hydraulic_rim_brakes/magura_hs33_2011_trials_edition/c72p11689.html

warum wird dann sowas verkauft.
Oder ist die anders?


----------



## hst_trialer (11. November 2012)

Soweit mir bekannt wird von Magura keine offizielle Trialversion verkauft. Das wird ein Tarty-eigenes Angebot zu sein mit Koolstopbelägen und IDM-Schellen.


----------



## Heizerer2000 (11. November 2012)

OK finde es halt komisch,da auch viele Trialfahrräder die von Händlern verkauft werden,mit den neuen HS 33-11 ausgestattet sind,und Magura anscheinend weiss das sie im Trialbereich nicht halten.Deshalb meine Frage warum macht man sich solch einen Ärger,das kommt ja auf alle Artikel zurück die hergestellt werden.

Gruss


----------



## hst_trialer (12. November 2012)

Den Ärger macht sich ja Magura nicht.
Die Bremsen sind für den Trekkingbereich konzipiert. Es gibt keine Einsatzempfehlung für den Trialbereich.

Du kannst genauso gut ein 0815 Baumarkt V-Brake fahren. Wenn dir die um die Ohren fliegt schreibst du aber auch nicht den Hersteller an (mal davon abgesehen, dass wir kein chinesisch können).

Bei Magura ist es leider ein Überbleibsel aus der Vergangenheit, als Bremsen noch regelrecht solider Maschinenbau waren. 

Wir müssen leider in den sauren Apfel beissen, dass kaum ein Hersteller für unsere Randgruppe spezifische Produkte auf den Markt bringt.
Und ob eine HS auf ein Trialrad kommt bestimmen nicht wir, das spezifizieren die Bikehersteller. Eigentlich müsste sich jeder der ein Problem mit der HS an seinem Komplettrad hat an den Fahrradhersteller wenden. Und wenn du sie als Aftermarket Produkt kaufst, dann tust du das in dem Bewusstsein, dass es eine Trekkingbremse ist (du hast dich ja als mündiger Bürger vorher über das Produkt schlau gemacht).

Das hört sich alles total fies und gemein an, aber es ist leider Tatsache. Ich werde mein bestes dran legen, dass das in Zukunft besser wird, aber garantieren kann ich es nicht.
Ginge es nach mir, würde ich auch gerne ein HS33 mit Alugehäuse auflegen! Aber ich entscheide es leider nicht.

Ich hoffe ihr bleibt trotzdem der Marke Magura treu, da sie als hydraulischer Felgenstopper nunmal echt gut ist. Es werden irgendwann neue Geber kommen mit denen hoffentlich alles besser wird. Es ist nur eine Frage der Zeit!


----------



## Heizerer2000 (12. November 2012)

hst_trialer schrieb:


> Den Ärger macht sich ja Magura nicht.
> Die Bremsen sind für den Trekkingbereich konzipiert. Es gibt keine Einsatzempfehlung für den Trialbereich.
> 
> Du kannst genauso gut ein 0815 Baumarkt V-Brake fahren. Wenn dir die um die Ohren fliegt schreibst du aber auch nicht den Hersteller an (mal davon abgesehen, dass wir kein chinesisch können).
> ...



Vielen Dank für deine aufrichtige Aussage,wir fahren ja alle noch Magura,nur halt wieder die alten Modelle.
Diese werden aber zur Zeit sehr hoch gehandelt,und meiner Meinung nach,ist das Design der "Alten" auch wesentlich schöner.
Vielleicht kommt ja in naher Zukunft doch noch etwas neues.

Gruss


----------



## hst_trialer (12. November 2012)

Das Designthema kann ich verstehen, obwohl die 2005er auch nicht der Oberleckerbissen ist. Dafür bis auf 2 kleine Punkte sehr stabil.


----------



## Heizerer2000 (12. November 2012)

hst_trialer schrieb:


> Das Designthema kann ich verstehen, obwohl die 2005er auch nicht der Oberleckerbissen ist. Dafür bis auf 2 kleine Punkte sehr stabil.



Bei uns fahren alle die 2004-Modelle.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hst_trialer (12. November 2012)

Eine vortreffliche Wahl


----------



## Eisbein (12. November 2012)

Habt ihr mal über eine Art servowave nachgedacht? Oder wird das patentrechtlich schwierig?

Ich weis nicht wie leicht/schwer so etwas zu bauen ist, aber die idee dahinter ist genial und die shimano scheibenbremsen beweisen ja, wie gut das funktioniert.

Damit könnte man ja ein gewisses plus an power erlangen bei gleichem abstand der beläge.


----------



## family-biker (12. November 2012)

brauchts doch beim radialen aufbau a´la 2005er hs gar nicht,da der hebel zum angriffspunkt immer fast 90° beträgt:



und beim neuen würde das den tpa ausschliessen,an dessen stelle die servo-wave rolle sitzen müsste:

ich meine,das setzt ein offenes system ohne tpa,höchstens mit druckpunktverstellung über kammervolumen/kolbengrundverschiebung(wie es eben shimano macht) vorraus.

was mir aufgefallen ist,bei der konstruktion mit dem schenkel(winkel-)hebel des neuen hebels ist die resultierende kraftkennlinie je nach hebelstellung und tpa-nutzung sehr unterschiedlich.soll wohl dazu dienen,bei auf frauenhände eingestellten hebeln weniger bedienkräfte bzw hebelweg bis zum druckpunkt erforderlich zu machen...


----------



## erwinosius (13. November 2012)

danke an HST für deine offene Antwort.
Ja klar wenn man es so betrachtet macht es auch Sinn. Allerdings trotzdem schade dass man ein hervorragendes Produkt dann nur noch gut herstellt weil es für die meisten Anwender reicht
FlipFlop, geteilte Schelle und leichtes entlüften sind schon schöne Neuerungen. Die wären für mich auf jeden Fall ein Kaufkriterium.

Naja. Hoffen wir dass die Entwicklung wieder Richtung stabil geht. Das ist ja mit "anbauen und vergessen" nicht ganz unwahrscheinlich.

Und ich empinde meine 05er HS33 auch als sorglosbremse. Für Trialeinsatz ist einmal entlüften pro Jahr meiner Meinung nach ok.

gruß
erwin


----------



## To-bi-bo (9. Dezember 2012)

Ich stehe gerade vor der Entscheidung, ob ich mein neues Street-Trial Rad mit der alten oder neuen Hs33 aufbauen soll. Bisher verhalten sich beide Bremsen unauffällig und haben auch gefühlt (da ja noch 1000 andere Sachen mit reinspielen) die selbe Bremsleistung. 

Pro alte Hs33 (2005):
- Bessere Optik
- günstiger
Contra alte Hs33:
- einteilige Klemmung

Pro neue Hs33:
- neuer 
Contra neue Hs33:
- häßliches Design / viel Kunststoff

Beide Bremsen habe ich zuhause, eine wird aber zusammen mit meinem aktuellen Rad verkauft - die Frage ist nur welche. Eure Meinungen?


----------



## JanStahl (10. Dezember 2012)

Ich habe eine neue HS11 mit Bonz-Felgen und blauen Heatsinks.
Von der Funktion her kann ich mich nicht beklagen - sogar bei dem 
Winterwetter gerade geht sie super. Ich steh allerdings auch auf
einen etwas weicheren Druckpunkt.

Die Bremse hat insbesondere einen echt guten Vierfingerhebel - Optik 
ist auch nicht schlecht, wenn man den Schutz runtermacht (ggf. alte 
kleine Knickschutzhülle drauf):





Und wenn der Hebel nicht hält: Für 30 Euro gibt es Ersatz, welcher
dank der neuen, wirklich praktischen Befüllmethode und der Doppel-
klemmung auch schnell und problemlos getauscht werden kann.
Ich würde nur auf 2004er Hebel wechseln, wenn sie wirklich im 
Monatsrhythmus undicht würde. Aber nach 40 Fahrstunden leckt noch 
nichts...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ingoingo (10. Dezember 2012)

JanStahl schrieb:


> Ich habe eine neue HS11 mit Bonz-Felgen und blauen Heatsinks.
> Von der Funktion her kann ich mich nicht beklagen - sogar bei dem
> Winterwetter gerade geht sie super. Ich steh allerdings auch auf
> einen etwas weicheren Druckpunkt.
> ...




na dann. Gehts doch Leute


----------



## family-biker (10. Dezember 2012)

40 fahrstunden hab ich im sommer in 1-1,5 monaten runter.sagen wir mal,das teil wäre nach hundert undicht,rein hypothetisch.alle 4 monate neuer hebel?mein 2009er baujahr hält bis heute.


----------

